# Using cheap ebay digital thermostat



## laxation (12/5/17)

I bought a thermostat like this one (http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Digital-Thermostat-For-Reptile-Snake-Lizard-Heat-Mat-Lamp-Incubator-Carabiner/162120504689?_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=aid%3D111001%26algo%3DREC.SEED%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20160908105057%26meid%3D4ea711f88fc948d389cd478ed9755f5c%26pid%3D100675%26rk%3D3%26rkt%3D15%26sd%3D302279758540&_trkparms=pageci%253A131483cf-36c8-11e7-a8ec-74dbd180fa0e%257Cparentrq%253Afad4293d15b0aa11f61daf69fffeb0eb%257Ciid%253A1)

Does anyone else have one and know how to get it to refrigeration mode? 

Right now it's in heating mode and won't go below 5 degrees...
I bought it planning to use it for my heat belt, but now I'll need to use it for the keezer


----------



## pnorkle (12/5/17)

According to the picture on Ebay - looks like you hold the up/down buttons in for 4 seconds to change from heat/cool mode. HTH.


----------



## 5teve (12/5/17)

According to the 2nd image on the ebay page...looks like if you press and hold the down and/or up buttons for 4 seconds, it will swap heat/cool mode?


Edit: Beaten by that much...


----------



## laxation (12/5/17)

**** that was easy... thanks guys

my bad!


----------

